# Emirates ID cards?



## katiepotato

Hi all

I'm sure everyone has seen the articles in the press about registering for an Emirates ID card. Given the incorrect information that was reported regarding the changes to visit visas I'm reluctant to believe anything I read, so I would be really grateful if someone who has been through the process, or knows more about it, could advise of the following: 

- Do all UAE residents now have to apply for an Emirates ID card? (no problem with this just want to be sure it's necessary)
- Is this an individual responsibility or something employers should be doing for their employees? 
- Where do you get the forms from?
- What other documents do you need to apply? Passport, residency, photos?
- How much does it cost? I've heard 40dhs for the form and 100dhs per year for registration - is that right? 
- Once you've got everything ready - where do you take it? Do you have to have an appointment at one of the registration centres?
- How long does it take to get your card back?
- What do you actually need it for? 

Sorry for all the questions folks, I have tried to find this out myself but have yet to locate a reliable source of information so am hoping my forum buddies can help me out 

Hope to hear from you soon

KP


----------



## Elphaba

There was an announcement at the atart of this year saying that in due course all residents would have to have an ID card by 2010. At that time the deadline of 31st December 2008 only applied to nationals. It was only last week that we first heard that this was to apply to any professionals by then end of this year, hence all the panic.

Gulf News is a great source of information. Take a look at this link, plus the associated articles.

Gulfnews: Stark choice for UAE expats: Get a national ID card or get out

There will be chaos and panic at the end of December, especially as there are so few working days in December.

-


----------



## sgilli3

Here is a useful link
Get a National Identity Card in the UAE
Emirates Identity Authority

Hope this helps a little.
We were going to be doing ours this week- but something else has popped up.


----------



## Elphaba

And here is the link to the Emirates Identity Authority, in English.

Emirates Identity Authority

-


----------



## Maz25

I haven't done it yet but this is what we have been told.

All professionals are required to have an ID card before Dec 31st, else your bank account will be frozen and you will not be able to access a number of services. Professionals are defined as those with a BSc and above.

Emirates Post will provide you with the application form and deliver it for you for a fee of 40 AED. You will still need to present yourself at one of the registration centres to complete all the formalities. The card as you have rightly said is 100 AED per year. The validity of your ID card will be in line with the validity of your visa. You will be charged for a whole year even if you have less than a year remaining on your visa.

We were provide with this link by our PRO: Emirates Identity Authority and it answers quite a few of your questions.

Gulfnews: UAE residents can register for national identity cards at post offices


----------



## Elphaba

Right. I have made a couple of calls and latest info is this:

Apart from Emiratis, the categories of expats that require ID cards by year end are 'professionals' including:

Doctors
Lawyers
Engineers
Accountants
Teachers

AND anyone who has the word 'manager' in their job title as shown on their residency visa.

If you do not have the card by the correct date (i.e. 31/12/08 for those who fall in the above categories) you will have your banking facilities frozen. Hopefully many employers will assist in organising the cards and sponsors are also subject to penalties if employees do not have ID cards by the relevant deadline.


Thread being stuck due to importance.

Note that there may yet be changes, but I will try and keep this thread updated.

-


----------



## alli

How did you get the info that it was "AND anyone who has the word 'manager' in their job title as shown on their residency visa"?


----------



## Elphaba

I spoke to EIDA (Emirates Identity Authority). 

_


----------



## katiepotato

Thanks for your help everyone!

Being HR I will now have to send out an email to everyone telling them what they have to do - and I can guarantee the majority of staff will want me to do it for them. The line between providing assistance and hand-holding is a little blurred here......


----------



## Easy Rider

I don't know about you but I can't help feeling a little uncomfortable knowing that the UAE Government will be in possession of my Biometric data...I already don't feel comfortable about having a democratic gov. accessing biometric data, let alone the UAE!


----------



## grasshopper

Has anyone managed to sucessfully get their ID card as yet? HR at my company seems to have shifted this into the "do-it-yourself-pile" despite the fact that penalties will be levied against the company if employees don't have cards after Dec 31. I just don't really look forward to having to go through another set of inefficient bureaucratic hoops - the ones to get my residence permit and labour card are still fresh in my mind!

Appreciate any insights into what it was like in the trenches - fighting to get ones ID card! Hints and tips would be great to!

Thanks!


----------



## Ogri750

oh great

more Dubai red tape to have the delights of dealing with.


Just when you thought it was safe to put the passport pics away !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flossie

Elphaba,

Thanks so much for posting the informaion you did. Am trying to find out if we can just get my husband to get his ID card and then the kids and I get ours after the rush? Husband home in New Zealand for his mother's funeral right now, so can't get information from his PRO, either. (Oh, that sounds a bit rude/very liberal. )

Anyway, would appreciate any information anybody can give me as website and phone don't seem to be working (No suprises there!).


----------



## Elphaba

flossie said:


> Elphaba,
> 
> Thanks so much for posting the informaion you did. Am trying to find out if we can just get my husband to get his ID card and then the kids and I get ours after the rush? Husband home in New Zealand for his mother's funeral right now, so can't get information from his PRO, either. (Oh, that sounds a bit rude/very liberal. )
> 
> Anyway, would appreciate any information anybody can give me as website and phone don't seem to be working (No suprises there!).


Hi flossie

Yes, you and your children can wait until next year to get your cards sorted. 

Keep trying with the website. It is crashing periodically, but when it does work, everything you need is on there.

-


----------



## Andy Capp

I don't work for Emirates. Why do I need an ID card....


----------



## Elphaba

They are also required for 'special' people....


-


----------



## Pasanada

Ogri750 said:


> oh great
> 
> more Dubai red tape to have the delights of dealing with.
> 
> 
> Just when you thought it was safe to put the passport pics away !!!!!!!!!!!!



I thought you loved handing out your mugshots?


----------



## flossie

Elphaba said:


> Hi flossie
> 
> Yes, you and your children can wait until next year to get your cards sorted.
> 
> Keep trying with the website. It is crashing periodically, but when it does work, everything you need is on there.
> 
> -


Thanks. Am now officially burying my head in the sand and leaving it to hubby to sort out. I know nowt......


----------



## Andy Capp

Elphaba said:


> They are also required for 'special' people....
> 
> 
> -


What about "twinkly" ones....


----------



## stevieboy1980

Complete detail at http://www.emiratesid.ae/html/english/1.html

How to register

Where can I apply for the ID card?


Enrolment for Population Register to obtain an ID card is available through EIDA's registration centers around the UAE. These centers operate only during the official working days (From Sunday to Thursday). For further information about EIDA's registration centers, please refer to Registration Centers, or 
contact EIDA'S Call Center on No. 600 523432. 


What are the procedures for enrolment?


- Each applicant will go through the following steps respectively: 
1. Completion of application form: to fill in the application form with personal details. Application form is accessible at the “Application Form" section on the Authority’s website. Care must be taken to ensure that correct information is filled in the application form to avoid any errors or legal proceedings. 
2. Reporting to service center: to complete enrolment formalities including verification of supporting documents and personal details filled in application form; taking personal photo, electronic signature and fingerprints. 


What are the documents required for enrolment?


U.A.E. nationals: application form + Original Valid Passport + Original Family Book + Parent's Family Book (Optional and aimed at electronically connecting the family tree). 
Expatriates: application form + valid original passport including residence visa. 


What are the charges for enrolment?


• UAE Nationals: AED 100.
• National under social security: free of charge
• Residents: AED 100 for a year’s residence.
AED 200 for two-year residence.
AED 300 for three-year residence. 
• GCC residents: AED 100 per year depending on the chosen period. However 5 years is the maximum validity time for the ID card. 
• For children below 15 years: the registration in the population register is mandatory, but issuing the card is optional. In case the parents wish to issue a card for a child below 15, the fees shall be: AED 50.

ID card Delivery fees: AED 20

How can I receive my card?


Emirates Identity Authority ensures delivery of ID cards to applicants via express courier service against payment of Dh/20 fee to be made on enrolment.


For how long shall ID card be valid?


U.A.E. Nationals: validity period of ID card is 5 years.
Expatriates: validity of ID card is linked to the validity of residence in the State. Information of the card can be updated without need for replacement. In the event the residence visa is cancelled, the card will automatically be expired. However, as to expatriates who get their residence renewed, their ID card may also be renewed or reactivated. 

For further inquiries, please contact the Authority’s Call Center on Number 600 523432, or email your enquires to [email protected] 


FAQs about Emirates Identity Authority 


What does Emirates Identity Authority stand for, and to which ministry does it report? 
Emirates Identity Authority does not report to any ministry or governmental institution. Rather, it is an independent federal body, established under Federal Law No. 2 for 2004, by which it was fully empowered to put into implementation Population Register and New ID Card program for United Arab Emirates. For more information, please refer to "Decree of Emirates Identity Authority"


What are the goals of Emirates Identity Authority? 


Overseeing the implementation of Population Register and ID Card Program, EIDA plays a leading and distinguished role in sustainable development as well as the civilizational and economical progress being seen in U.A.E. in terms of adoption of advanced and innovative technology to manage its affairs. The vision of the Authority is '' to be a role model and reference point in proofing individual identity and build wealth Informatics that guarantees innovative and sophisticated services for the benefit of UAE. The mission of EIDA is “to Identify and protect individuals’ identity to facilitate their transactions through the development of an accurate population registry and the issuance of a unified, multi-purpose identity card to support decision makers with essential statistical data that contribute to the overall development of the UAE’s society.”


What is Population Register? 

Population Register is an electronic database, currently being set up and developed by EIDA, so as to cover all population of U.A.E. whether nationals or expatriates. All population of U.A.E. are currently being entered into Population Register and ID Card Program based on a planned study through registration centers spreading nationwide. Population Register is deemed to be a governmental, centralized, trustworthy and comprehensive source of information that would assist with decision-making process and allocation of resources due to the fact that it contains the most important and vital information about individuals within a frame of full secrecy and access control to such information. It is anticipated that Population Register will be connected to all ministries and vital governmental bodies operating in the State, which is set to enhance governmental performance and further improve services.
about ID card


What is the Identity Card?


The ID card is an electronic means of identification that EIDA undertakes to issue for all population of U.A.E. It is mandatory for each national or expatriate person above 15 years old. Coupled with sophisticated technological features, ID card is a safe and fine means for identification of persons and verification of their identities. It contains an ID number that links every individual to his/her own personal and biological lifetime data. The number in question serves as a reference for the respective individual in his/her identity-proved transactions with government bodies and some private organizations. It is expected that the ID card would, later, replace all currently applicable other identification means such as labor permit, health card, driving license, etc. 


What is the exterior face of the card like?

It is simply a plastic card, on the front side of which appear the name, nationality, personal photo and 15-digit card number of the holder. In addition, there is the electronic chip that contains information about the holder, including face photo, digital certificates and fingerprints. However, the back side of the card demonstrates birth date, gender, and specimen signature of the holder as well as card validity date and number. 


What type of information has been stored in the electronic chip of the card?

The electronic chip contains face photo, name, date of birth, gender, nationality, mother's name, marital status, entry brief information (Family and town numbers), number of ID card, card's serial number, issue date, expiry date, fingerprint data, an electronic certification for authentication and an e-signature, as well as other information relating to nationality and residence for expatriates such as sponsor's number, type, number and expiry date of residence permit, knowing it is lawful to have some amendments or additions made to the card without need to get replacement. In order to limit access to the card only to concerned bodies, some of the above-mentioned information has been encoded to preserve secrecy and private nature of it.


How far important is the ID card?

An ID card is a safe and precise means of personal identification and verification. Being the only reference available to confirm identity, ID card would make it easier for the holder to obtain all governmental and non-governmental services in the future. Among the most important benefits and features of the card are enhanced sense of belonging, protection of identity, ease and convenience and providing an integral database.


What are the main characteristics and features of the ID card? 

ID card is distinguished for its identification number that links the ID of an individual to his/her personal and biological data, where the number serves as a reliable reference respecting all transactions that require ID verification. However, the technological formula of the card does ensure the highest degree of safety and precision via three major techniques: contact Smart card, Public key infrastructure and Fingerprints. For further information, please refer to ‘’ About Population Register and ID Card‘’.


Is the ID card mandatory, and who must enroll to obtain it?

ID card is mandatory for all inhabitants of United Arab Emirates, whether nationals or expatriates of above 15 years old, who are living lawfully in U.A.E. Enrollment for Population Register and ID Card Program is also mandatory for children below 15 years old. While obtaining/issuing an ID card for them is a matter of choice and subject to guardian's consent.


Is it possible to use ID card as a travel document abroad?

Only U.A.E nationals can use ID card to commute between countries of Gulf Cooperation Council without need for passport. 


Is it possible for children below 15 years old to be issued ID card?

Enrollment of children below 15 years old for Population Register program is imperative. However, issuance of an ID card is optional. Yet, guardians consent is required against payment of 50 AED.


----------



## kashaziz

I have applied for the card at EIA center in Karama Post Office on October 20th. Any idea how long will it take for the delivery? I have opted for a courier delivery through EmPost. Contacted them today but they have no idea about the time frame.

I am planning to go out of UAE for couple of months in next week. Is it okay if I collect the card afer my return?


----------



## mazdaRX8

kashaziz said:


> I have applied for the card at EIA center in Karama Post Office on October 20th. Any idea how long will it take for the delivery? I have opted for a courier delivery through EmPost. Contacted them today but they have no idea about the time frame.
> 
> I am planning to go out of UAE for couple of months in next week. Is it okay if I collect the card afer my return?


Hey, sorry I am not able to answer your questions, since I have no clue, but how long did it take you to get it when you walked in and what time did you go? I might hit up the Al Rashidiya one in Dubai. Did you do it in one day?

I read there are 2 options, one is to book an appointment online and THEN visit 
or
just goto the post office and get a special envelope, submit the application, and then you will be called/SMS'ed back, u go there, give in your originals to make copies, they take your biometrics, and u tell them if u want it mailed or if you want to come back in 3 days to collect it...

bleh, so complicated


----------



## gnomes

I have just had some clarification this subject, the deadline for 31st Dec is applicable to UAE nationals and not expats. For expats its 6 months after. Hope this helps.


----------



## Elphaba

gnomes said:


> I have just had some clarification this subject, the deadline for 31st Dec is applicable to UAE nationals and not expats. For expats its 6 months after. Hope this helps.


Source? 

According to latest stories in both The National and Gulf News the deadline for professional expats to register is 31/12/08.

Identity card chaos makes deadline an impossibility - The National Newspaper

It is too late today for me to call the Identity Authority to verify.

I am expecting then to alter the deadline date, but I haven't seen an official announcement.

-


----------



## stevieboy1980

my company say 31st december regardless who you are also.


----------



## Maz25

I heard the 31st December as well for expats. I think that 31/10 was applicable to UAE nationals!


----------



## Shinjuku

Here's more evidence to support 31/12/08.

Gulfnews: Identity cards needed by end of the year

Whether the authorities stick to it is another matter.


----------



## kashaziz

mazdaRX8 said:


> Hey, sorry I am not able to answer your questions, since I have no clue, but how long did it take you to get it when you walked in and what time did you go? I might hit up the Al Rashidiya one in Dubai. Did you do it in one day?
> 
> I read there are 2 options, one is to book an appointment online and THEN visit
> or
> just goto the post office and get a special envelope, submit the application, and then you will be called/SMS'ed back, u go there, give in your originals to make copies, they take your biometrics, and u tell them if u want it mailed or if you want to come back in 3 days to collect it...
> 
> bleh, so complicated


I booked an online appointment where they took my cell number amongst other details. First I received an authentication number which had to be inserted on the web site. Then I was presented with a available appointement slots in next few days, from which I selected a date. I received an instant confirmation on my cell and then a reminder 24 hours before the appointment. Online booking process was very straightforward and fast.

I got appointment for morning (10:10 am) as I thought late hours will have too many people in queue (and I proved right about it). Anyways, benefit of getting a prior appointment is that you don't have to wait in queue. It takes bit of time to get the form typed in and bar-coded print-outs to come, but thats no big deal.

Overall process from entering in the center to getting out took 40-45 mins, including 10 mins I had to wait for my appointment number.

For delivery, they have two options, either they send it at your address, mentioned at time of typing / information-gaterhing, or you opt for EmPost courier, who call you before delivery. They charge 20 dirhams for later. There is no option of collection from the center.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mazdaRX8

Guess this online booking is the way to go, thank you much for the info! Seems the website is slow during the day to book an appointment though


----------



## kashaziz

Today I visited the EIA center and to my horror I was informed that, due to a system crash, my card information is apparently "lost". I was told to wait for a while and then come back. If its lost, they will take new information without any extra cost.

The time I was there, they have stopped form-filling services and were directing everybody to Emirates Post to get their forms filled.


----------



## caldwema

Yeah my company has pretty much gone with the do-it-yourself idea as well. So a colleague and I went online on Thursday and registered/filled out all the personal information requirements, working around the multiple system crashes and having to re-load the pages numerous times. Once we finally got all that completed, we tried to register for an appointment, got as far an inputting all the required info and we are both still waiting for the SMS with the authentication number. I am thinking the system might be in over load from all the panicked expats trying to get this done before Dec 31st. How the time goes from 2 years to 2 months we’ll never know but will probably just be put down as “it’s Dubai”.


----------



## Lenochka

Got a message today via our HR from DIFC which states that deadline for us is end of 2009....!!


----------



## mazdaRX8

man figures, they want us to use a website and its slow-as-hell/down/system-crashes/data-lost... do they not think of the logistics behind such a huge undertaking? Geez


----------



## caldwema

Well just got off the phone with the 'Emirates Identity Authority' and the lady I spoke with informed me that there are no longer ANY appointments available in Dubai, anywhere. So apparently you have to go to one of the registration sites and wait. So we'll see how well that works.

Also checking out the website has pulled up this new information;

And referring to minster Cabinet Decision No (201) of September (2007) about accepting the ID Card as the only unique identifier of person identity by all Government (Federal/Local), semi government & private entities, which defines the enrolment deadlines as follows:
- UAE Nationals/Citizens shall register before 1-Jan-2009
- UAE Residents/Expats shall register before 1-Jan-2011

Has anyone else heard of the date being pushed back past 2010?


----------



## caldwema

Update to previous post, this is also on the website;

_Accordingly and as per the privileges assigned to H.E. EIDA Director General to achieve the cabinet decision and regulate the enrolment flow, it has been decided to set 31-dec-2008 as the deadline to enroll in the population register and ID card system for the following categories:
- All residents working for government (federal/local) and semi government and their family members. 
- All professional and graduate residents working for the private sectors such as (Directors, managers, Consultants, specialists, doctors, teachers, engineers, journalist, PRO’s, Accountants, financial experts, IT professionals, technicians, programmers and their family members. _

So it looks like we are back on the Dec 31st 2009 deadline


----------



## ACoz2000

stevieboy1980 said:


> Complete detail at Emirates Identity Authority
> 
> I am in the middle of transferring my Residence Visa Sponsorship, do I need to wait to get the ID or should I go ahead with the existing sponsor??
> 
> There has to be a grace period to accomodate the time it takes to transfer visas..


----------



## grasshopper

caldwema said:


> Yeah my company has pretty much gone with the do-it-yourself idea as well. So a colleague and I went online on Thursday and registered/filled out all the personal information requirements, working around the multiple system crashes and having to re-load the pages numerous times. Once we finally got all that completed, we tried to register for an appointment, got as far an inputting all the required info and we are both still waiting for the SMS with the authentication number. I am thinking the system might be in over load from all the panicked expats trying to get this done before Dec 31st. How the time goes from 2 years to 2 months we’ll never know but will probably just be put down as “it’s Dubai”.



I love how companies will make it a DIY task when it has been stated that employers may be fined if their employees don't have the ID by the deadline! Although, that said, it's not as if EIDA is making it easier for companies - they apparently won't send someone out unless a company has more than 50 people.


----------



## ihatejam

Does anyone know the address for the centre in Al-Rashidiya? A buddy punched the coordinates from the google map (courtesy Emirates ID site) into his satnav and it took him to a bunch of villas


----------



## Raine

So who thinks they will have to extend the deadline as they havent organized this very well and in fact some people are so busy working they havent even heard of it let alone have the time to deal with it.


----------



## grasshopper

Well I just got back from the EIDA centre at Al Barsha. I got a reminder SMS for an appointment today, despite the fact that I never got confirmation in the first place. If you have an appointment and the barcordes all ready to go then it's not too bad, however without an appointment, you're in for a long wait. There were people in the first come first served queue who had been waiting since 5am!

Tip for the online application form - it's a lot faster at 3 am in the morning! And if something goes wrong just press refresh (not back) until it rights itself. I didn't have any issue printing the barcodes like some other people had, this might be because I have Vista but who knows.


----------



## Raine

So could you tell me where is the EIDA centre in Al Barsha please and where the Post Office is?


----------



## Elphaba

All the information you need is the ID Authority website posted earlier in the thread. You wil need to complete an application form, which gives you the barcodes, on the website.

The site is busy, so best to try doing it late at night or very early in the morning. Only 'professional' expats need a card before the end of this year. Housewives and children can wait. As fingersprint scans etc are needed you cannot sort out cards on behalf of other people.

Before going to a centre - certainly during the standard working day - check that you will be able to see someone. In AD most offices are operating an appointment only system in November (fully booked?) and walk-ins in December. 

For anyone who require a card before the end of the year, I strongly advise that you deal with this sooner rather than later, bearing in mind the amount of public holidays in December.

EIDA are still saying that they are not planning on extending the deadline.

-


----------



## grasshopper

Raine said:


> So could you tell me where is the EIDA centre in Al Barsha please and where the Post Office is?


There is a link to the location of the Al Barsha centre in Google Maps on the EIDA website. I had a little trouble finding it because I'm not very familiar with that area, but the map location is pretty accurate. I think it's easier getting parking at the back.


----------



## Raine

Thank you Grasshopper!


----------



## dizzyizzy

anybody knows what are the consequences of not having this card before dec. 31?


----------



## Sumair

*Update*

Here are the details I received:





You must have read about the UAE governments drive to register all residents under the Emirates ID programme by 2010. ID Cards for all residents for all residents were to become mandatory by end of 2010 as per earlier announcements. However the UAE ID card deadline has been brought forward to 31 December 2008 for all professional and graduate residents in the UAE working in private sector firms and their family members. 

Individual must register in person for fingerprinting and a digital photo to be taken. The UAE ID card will eventually eliminate the need to carry multiple cards like driving licenses, work permits, passports, e-gate cards etc. Until the UAE ID card actually replaces the need for an employer to obtain the employee a labour card, the responsibility and associated cost for obtaining the UAE ID card lies with each individual resident of the UAE. 



How do you know you are impacted?



Please check your residence visa page in your passport and if the profession mentioned is Engineer, Accountant, IT Professional or Manager/ Consultants/ Specilaits (Manager/ Consultant/ Specialist with any prefix or suffix title) then you are required to go for the ID before the end of this year, failing which you may be denied certain services by the Government departments, like sponsoring your dependants, visit visas, house help visa, car registration/ renewals, utility/ health services etc., Full extent is not yet clear, but this is the speculative list.

How to apply for an ID card?

Document Requirements:
1. Original passport with valid UAE residency
2. Completed application form (copy of the application form attached – this must be typed)
3. Cash amount of AED 400 (max amount needed, the actual will be depend on extent of validity of your residence visa. Pls. refer section on Fees below) 

Registration Option 1:

1. Book an online appointment at : EIDA Websitr

2. Before going for your appointment, fill up the online application form from EIDA website and take a printout, using only a laser printer. 

3. Visit the nearest EIDA service centre at your appointment time (with application form, passport and 400 cash).

4. Allow biometric and fingerprinting to be done and get your original documents scanned.

5. You can either choose to have your National ID card sent to you by Empost or personally collect it after 3 working days.

Registration Option 2:

1. Purchase an application form and Empost envelope for AED 40 from any of the Emirates Postal Centers. (specimen form attached)

2. Complete application form. (neat hand written forms are accepted)

3. Place completed application form in envelope with clear copy of passport and clear copy of residency page – do not seal envelope.

4. Ensure you provide the correct P.O. Box on the envelope.

5. Hand over your envelope at a designated Emirates Post office and authorized collection point.

6. Once your application is processed, you will receive your 'Smart Form' to the address you wrote on the back of the envelope (best to provide work address). The Smart Form is a specially encoded application form required for registration in the Population Register and Emirates ID. (Alternatively you may get an SMS with a reference number)

7. Take the Smart Form (or the reference number you received via SMS), along with your original passport and cash, to the nearest registration centre.

8. Allow bio-metric and fingerprinting to be done and get your original documents scanned.

9. You can either choose to have your National ID card sent to you by Empost or personally collect it after 3 working days.


The Fees:
Registration Fee = AED 100 per remaining year of validity on residency visa i.e. if you have 1 year and 2 months left on your visa you must pay AED 200
Typing Fee at Centre or Cost of Empost pre-application pack = AED 40 (no fee if application typed online)
Card delivery via Empost = AED 15

For further information, please do not hesitate to contact HR or the EIDA directly on 600 523 432.




Registration Branches:

Al Karama Service Centre
Al Karama Area
Men's College of Technology Old Building, Dubai Central Post Office
Dubai
Tel: 04 334 2055
Fax: 04 335 3250
Working Hours: 7:30 AM – 8:30 PM

Al Barsha Service Centre
Near Jebel Ali Horse Race Course
Dubai
Tel: 02 404 6666 ext 4000
Fax: 04 3419889
Working Hours: 7:30 AM – 8:30 PM

Municipality Service Centre
Abu Hail Area
Men's College Of Technology Old Building
Dubai
Tel: 04 265 1542
Fax: 04 606 6725
Working Hours: 7:30 AM – 2:30 PM

Al Taawun Service Centre
Al Nahda Area
Al Taawun Mall, 3rd Floor
Sharjah
Tel: 06 577 4000
Fax: 06 577 4477
Working Hours: 7:30 AM – 2:30 PM

Branches: Abu Dhabi

Al Mushrif Service Centre
Musafa Street
Al Mushrif Area, Near ADNEC
Tel: 02 404 6688
Fax: 02 4493236
Working Hours: 7:30 AM – 8:30 PM

Delma Island – Delma Service Centre
Delma Mall, TAM Centre, 2nd Floor
P.O. Box 50660 (EIDA section)
Tel: 02 849 5554
Fax: 02 894 5571
Working Hours: 7:30 AM – 2:30 PM


----------



## sgilli3

Thank you.


----------



## Raine

Sumair you are a STAR and thank you very much for setting this out so clearly!!!!


----------



## skiwinkydoo

*what about this..*

Hiya guyz, 

i just have a question, what about those expats that is undergraduate but working in a professional field? we've been here in the uae for almost five years now and education requirements are not really that strict unlike now as long as you have the right experience and talent. though i was just wondering before i apply for this card is it possible for me to obtain this?

also, they said that people or residents that are not NIC holder cannot transact to any government or private companies. is this true? so what will you be an alien?


----------



## alli

My husband tells me they have changed the rules again and that now EVERYONE needs their ID card by Dec 31.
His PRO told him.

Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## skiwinkydoo

hi there, my partner is working for a news publication and one of the eida representative went there to process their papers. unfortunately all the media people doesn't fit any of the categories that they've incurred so the eida rep says they cannot obtain the national id. 

i think there are some glitches and misinterpretations about this rule, which the government should clarify which professions should obtain this and which professions are exempted. 

plus the deadline of the application is pretty ridiculous, i don't think this will work. Government is inconsistent and so as their rules.


----------



## grasshopper

According to the latest on Gulfnews : Gulfnews: ID card website continues to frustrate expatriates

There's going to be some software that will make it easier for you to fill out the online form. However this isn't going to make attending the EIDA centres any easier!

It also says that expat bank accounts will not be frozen for not having an ID card - hopefully this is true!!!


----------



## ihatejam

Has anyone been to the Rashidiya ID centre? I desperately need the location - the googlemap on the ID website is incorrect - several people have been misled by it.


----------



## dubaigreen

I was lucky to get serviced in the Al Rams Sports Center in RAK, no long queues, so take your chances over there, DB


----------



## skiwinkydoo

dubaigreen said:


> I was lucky to get serviced in the Al Rams Sports Center in RAK, no long queues, so take your chances over there, DB



is it ok to go there even though your visa is here in dubai?


----------



## theionman

guys, here's a link to the Pre-Registration software.. Less traffic in this blog

http: //emiratesid . blogspot. com/


----------



## Ogri750

Finally, they have extended the deadline

7DAYS - Deadline


----------



## Elphaba

I popped in to post the same thing. Deadline extended to the end of next year.

Best advice is not to leave it until December 2009 though, as offices are likely to be busy for much of next year, dealing with everyone else's ID cards.

Deadline extended


-


----------



## BoredSara

7 Days has said the deadline been extended until 2010 for expats. Although thats not been written in Gulf News yet, and they are a more reliable source.

Katiepotato, I dont think its possible to do it on behalf of anyone else, as they take your photo for the card when you go to do it.

Lets hope the extension article is true, 600,000 people getting registered before the end of December , with a holiday inbetween...I dont think so!


----------



## DXB-NY

Our HR is clueless as to what needs to be done. psst. Hopefully the extension of deadline part is true.


----------



## 54248

I have a question. Is this ID card also include people with work permits/residency visa but are not UAE nationals?

I have a question about the deadline. Lets assume its 2 years in the future, someone comes from abroad and gets a job, work permit, residency visa, etc; but he/she won't have the ID card because the deadline was 2 years ago. What happens in this scenario?


----------



## sgilli3

worchyld said:


> I have a question. Is this ID card also include people with work permits/residency visa but are not UAE nationals?
> 
> I have a question about the deadline. Lets assume its 2 years in the future, someone comes from abroad and gets a job, work permit, residency visa, etc; but he/she won't have the ID card because the deadline was 2 years ago. What happens in this scenario?


Yes, it is for every resident of the UAE
They will continue processing the cards as part of residency.
The deadline if for those current residents of the UAE


----------



## skiwinkydoo

yeah i agree with you. plus they said that this will replace all the id's the government is issuing like driver's licence, registration, labour card etc etc. and passport soon. 

So you mean to say that when someone makes a violation to his driving to the extent of confiscating his license, will it be ok because this so called id has replaced everything? and even the companies will not bother giving the people an employment visa let's say that they were formerly in another company when they obtained the card and shifted to another, so the new company can twiddle their new staff for not giving a labour permit because they already have an id?

i went to rak and darn... there's no more token for getting an appointment.


----------



## Guest

Easy Rider said:


> I don't know about you but I can't help feeling a little uncomfortable knowing that the UAE Government will be in possession of my Biometric data...I already don't feel comfortable about having a democratic gov. accessing biometric data, let alone the UAE!


Im with you on that Easy R. The thought of that freaks me out.

Luckly for me, there was a mistake done on my residency they miss-printed (typo I guess) my title, so I guess I have till 2010 to this  So who knows where I'll be from now till 2010...

-Joey


----------



## confident

*No fines untill jan 2011*

Panicky expatriates from other categories contribute to the rush at EIDA registration centres, said Darwish Ahmad Al Zarouni, Director-General of the EIDA.

"Too many expatriates other than professionals visit registration centres and return as they are panicked by the rumours on fines and punitive measures like refusing official transactions," he said. He reiterated that no fines will be imposed on expatriates until January, 2011.

visit emiratesiduae.blogspot for more.


----------



## eddd1234

Has anybody submitted their form through Emirates Post? I did this about 2-3 weeks ago, but still haven't received the form back. Does anybody have experience how long it will take? Or is there a way to check the status?


----------



## Sean2008

*Emirates ID card*

When is the deadline to apply for the Emirates ID card?


----------



## bigdave

this is what i could find
Tales from Abu Dhabi: Emirates ID Card deadline HAS been extended
http://www.zawya.com/story.cfm/sidZAWYA20081119040912


looks like they extended the deadline to 2010


----------



## FlyingDodo

Sean2008 said:


> When is the deadline to apply for the Emirates ID card?


 
Yes, there was panic when it was stated that we all had to register by the end of the year, but my HR then sent this at the end of November:

>>Further to the announcement on Monday, 10th November, it has been clarified by the Emirates Identity Authority (EIA) that the requirement to obtain a national identity card by the 31st of December 2008 applies only to UAE Nationals. The deadline for expatriate colleagues to apply for a national identity card has been extended to 31st December 2009. Colleagues should continue to take steps to register for ID cards by the respective deadlines.<<


----------



## Immortal

Sean2008 said:


> When is the deadline to apply for the Emirates ID card?


Hi there,

Check this link out...presents some arguments on wht may be the benefits of the id and the deadline/procedure for the same.

Rgds
I


----------



## Immortal

Sean2008 said:


> When is the deadline to apply for the Emirates ID card?


Hi there,

Check this link out...presents some arguments on wht may be the benefits of the id and the deadline/procedure for the same.

I wanna Express (iWep): Emirates ID Card

Rgds
I


----------



## Immortal

katiepotato said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm sure everyone has seen the articles in the press about registering for an Emirates ID card. Given the incorrect information that was reported regarding the changes to visit visas I'm reluctant to believe anything I read, so I would be really grateful if someone who has been through the process, or knows more about it, could advise of the following:
> 
> - Do all UAE residents now have to apply for an Emirates ID card? (no problem with this just want to be sure it's necessary)
> - Is this an individual responsibility or something employers should be doing for their employees?
> - Where do you get the forms from?
> - What other documents do you need to apply? Passport, residency, photos?
> - How much does it cost? I've heard 40dhs for the form and 100dhs per year for registration - is that right?
> - Once you've got everything ready - where do you take it? Do you have to have an appointment at one of the registration centres?
> - How long does it take to get your card back?
> - What do you actually need it for?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions folks, I have tried to find this out myself but have yet to locate a reliable source of information so am hoping my forum buddies can help me out
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon
> 
> KP


Check out this link..I wanna Express (iWep): Emirates ID Card

Rgds..


----------

